# Easter Nail Art



## Samantha Beauty (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my easter nail design.
I hope you like it!

Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Samantha,

That middle finger art was good. I liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you  marrymemakeup! I am happy that you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

